
Sucking carbon out of the air is no magic fix for the climate emergency - lordnacho
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/01/negative-emissions-tech-climate-emergency-carbon-dioxide-emissions
======
jseliger
This strikes me as a strawman: no one serious is seriously arguing, so far as
I know, that it is a magic fix. At this point, though, the U.S. government (an
extension of voters) is not remotely serious about the climate emergency.
Neither, it seems, is China or India. Negative emissions is something that can
be done by companies and that needs to be part of the solution, even though
it's obviously not a total solution.

------
FerretFred
Also in The Guardian, " _UK hemp farmers 'devastated' after being forced to
destroy crop_". It seems there was confusion over the licensing, so the
farmers had to destroy their huge crop.

[https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jul/30/oxfordshire-...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jul/30/oxfordshire-
hemp-farmers-devastated-after-being-forced-to-destroy-crop)

------
bitwize
The only solution is socialism. I know this because watch the socialists rail
at, and even actively attempt to sabotage, any solution that doesn't include a
heaping spoonful of state control over the economy.

~~~
avmich
When you have a government, you have a control over everything, the only
question is of quantity. Capitalism used to live with state - indeed, state is
(also) a pretty old invention - so here is the proposal: let's have both
capitalism - and a spoonful of state control over economy. This way we can
have both goods, and the only question is to maintain a careful balance while
still having it working.

Problem solved?

